# Bé bị chàm sữa phải làm sao? Ý kiến từ chuyên gia



## lebao07051999 (6/7/20)

Mình cũng là mẹ bỉm sữa và đã từng có con bị chàm sữa. Nhìn mặt con ngứa ngáy, nổi mụn nước rồi chảy dịch, đóng vảy bong tróc, mình xót lắm. Mình có tìm hiểu trên mạng và tham khảo ý kiến của nhiều Bác sĩ, Dược sĩ và đã chữa trị bệnh cho con thành công. Mình biết nhiều mẹ cũng đang đau đầu về tình trạng bệnh của con nên đã tổng hợp kiến thức trong bài viết dưới đây để các mẹ tham khảo nhé!

*1. Vệ sinh da bé bị chàm sữa*
Điều này ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến quá trình mẹ điều trị chàm sữa cho con. Mẹ vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ sẽ giúp giảm ngứa và loại bỏ được nguy cơ nhiễm trùng da.
Mẹ nên pha nước ấm để tắm cho bé, không dùng nước lạnh hoặc nước quá nóng vì sẽ làm da bé bị khô và càng thêm khó chịu.
Bên cạnh đó, mẹ nên để vết chàm sữa thoáng mát để bé thoải mái hơn. Mặc cho bé những loại quần áo từ vải mềm, rộng rãi. Chọn loại bỉm vừa vặn và thay thường xuyên để bé không bị bức bí và khó chịu. Ngoài ra, nên giữ cho không gian sống của bé luôn được sạch sẽ, thoáng mát với nhiệt độ vừa phải để giảm tình trạng ngứa ngáy cho con.
*2. Dùng kem đặc trị chàm sữa*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều dòng kem hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa. Các mẹ nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm với thành phần từ thiên nhiên sẽ dịu nhẹ với da bé và chứa các nguyên liệu kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm để điều trị chàm sữa.




Kem trị chàm sữa Biohoney Nappy Balm​Sản phẩm kem đặc trị chàm sữa Biohoney Baby Nappy Balm được nhập khẩu từ New Zealand được các chuyên gia da liễu và các bác sĩ chuyên khoa đánh giá cao bởi 100% thành phần nguyên liệu tự nhiên:

 Mật ong hữu cơ Manuka MG 300+: thành phần mang đặc tính kháng khuẩn mạnh, dưỡng ẩm và phục hồi da.
Chiết xuất Horopito (Kolorex® Horopito): khử trùng, chống nấm và vi khuẩn cực mạnh
Chiết xuất hoa cúc vàng: kháng viêm, giảm sưng và làm lành tổn thương trên da
Sáp ong: cấp ẩm, nuôi dưỡng da, tăng độ đàn hồi cho da
Zinc Oxide: kháng khuẩn nhẹ, làm dịu và chữa lành tổn thương da
Lavender Hydrosol: Tạo hương thơm tự nhiên, chống kích ứng và giữ ẩm cho da
Dầu bơ: dưỡng ẩm làm mềm da, phục hồi làn da
Nha đam: hỗ trợ chữa lành vết thương và làm dịu, tái tạo da.
Với bảng thành phần 100% tự nhiên, kem mang lại những tác động toàn diện lên da như: chống viêm, kháng khuẩn, diệt nấm, giảm ngứa, tạo màng bảo vệ, tái tạo tế bào da, hiệu quả điều trị chàm sữa chỉ sau 48 giờ.
Sản phẩm an toàn và dịu nhẹ với làn da nhạy cảm của trẻ em, phù hợp dùng cho cả trẻ sơ sinh trên 10 tuổi.
*3. Dùng mẹo dân gian*
Đối với những bé bị chàm sữa tình trạng nhẹ, các mẹ có thể áp dụng những cách dân gian phổ biến như:

*Dùng lá trầu không*
Lá trầu không là vị thuốc được sử dụng rất nhiều trong y học cổ truyền và cả y học hiện đại. Lá trầu không có vị cay và tính ấm sát trùng, kháng khuẩn và kháng viêm tốt, hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa hiệu quả.




Lá trầu không với các thành phần giúp hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa nhẹ​Các mẹ có thể đem lá trầu không đi rửa sạch, ngâm trong nước muối loãng khoảng 30 phút, sau đó giã lấy nước cốt và thoa lên da bé 1-2 lần ngày, liên tục trong 2 tuần.

*Dùng sữa mẹ*
Sữa mẹ giữ ẩm tốt cho da bé, kháng viêm hiệu quả. Sau khi tắm là lau khô người cho bé, mẹ thực hiện nhỏ vài giọt sữa mẹ trên da bé, để sữa thấm vào da và khô tự nhiên là được.
Áp dụng cách này, mẹ cần rất thận trọng và giữ vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ vì sữa mẹ giàu chất dinh dưỡng, là môi trường lý tưởng cho vi khuẩn phát triển.

*Dùng dầu dừa*
Thành phần dầu dừa chứa hàm lượng vitamin E và các polyphenol, có tác dụng chống viêm và kháng khuẩn hiệu quả.
Mẹ tắm và lau người khô cho bé, sau đó thoa dầu dừa nhẹ nhàng lên vùng da bé mắc chàm sữa, đợi khoảng 15 phút để dầu dừa thấm vào da và mẹ lấy khăn mềm thấm bớt lượng dầu thừa trên da bé. Thực hiện ngày 1-2 lần.
*Lưu ý:* Những cách trị chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh dân gian này mẹ cần kiên trì thực hiện để chữa chàm sữa cho con. Để tránh tình trạng da bé bị kích ứng thì mẹ nên bôi thử trước lên vùng da nhỏ của bé, nếu an toàn thì mẹ có thể áp dụng chữa chàm sữa cho con.
*4. Massage cho bé*
Mẹ massage cơ thể cho bé sẽ giúp kích thích tuần hoàn máu tốt hơn, cơ thể bé khỏe mạnh hơn. Điều này cũng có nghĩa là vùng da mắc chàm sữa sẽ được nuôi dưỡng khỏe mạnh, tăng sức đề kháng và phục hồi tổn thương tốt hơn.
Massage còn mang lại cảm giác thoải mái cho bé, giúp bé thư giãn nhẹ nhàng để giảm đi những cảm giác ngứa ngáy, khó chịu mà chàm sữa gây ra.
*5. Mẹ cần ăn kiêng 7 loại thực phẩm*
Chế độ ăn của mẹ ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến tình trạng chàm sữa của bé. Bởi vì bé bú mẹ sẽ hấp thụ gián tiếp những thực phẩm chuyển hóa trong thành phần sữa mẹ.
Mẹ cần tránh ăn 7 loại thực phẩm dưới đây để cải thiện nhanh chóng bệnh chàm sữa:

*Sữa tươi và các chế phẩm từ sữa*
Đây là những thực phẩm có nguy cơ cao gây nên tình trạng dị ứng cho bé. Đặc biệt là sữa bò có chứa tới hơn 20 thành phần có thể gây dị ứng cơ thể. 
Khi hệ tiêu hóa non nớt của trẻ còn chưa hoàn thiện mà phải tiếp nhận nguồn dinh dưỡng không phù hợp sẽ làm bệnh chàm sữa của bé trầm trọng hơn.




Bé bị chàm sữa, mẹ nên kiêng sữa và các chế phẩm từ sữa​
*Đậu phộng*
Đây cũng là thực phẩm dễ gây dị ứng. Mẹ nên thay thế bằng những loại hạt an toàn hơn như hạt điều, hạt lanh…

*Trứng*
Hàm lượng protein trong trứng rất cao, có thể khiến cho hệ miễn dịch giải phóng Histamin. Sẽ gây ngứa ngáy, khó chịu, châm chích nhiều hơn trên những vùng da mắc chàm sữa, làm tình trạng bệnh của bé nghiêm trong hơn. Vì vậy, mẹ nên kiêng ăn tất cả các loại trứng như: trứng gà, trứng vịt, trứng chim cút…

*Hải sản*
Những loại hải sản như: cua, ốc, ngao, sò, mực, tôm, cá,…có khả năng gây dị ứng rất cao. Nếu mẹ ăn hải sản thì các chất gây dị ứng sẽ đi từ sữa mẹ vào cơ thể bé, gây dị ứng và khiến vết chàm có thể dày hơn, gây ngứa ngáy và khó lành hơn.

*Thịt bò*
Thành phần thịt bò chứa đạm khó tiêu, nếu quá trình tiêu hóa không triệt để sẽ dẫn đến cơ thể bé hấp thụ chuỗi peptide – tác nhân khiến trẻ bị chàm sữa nặng hơn.

*Đậu nành*
Đậu nành chứa hàm lượng protein cao cũng có thể khiến bé bị dị ứng. Mẹ nên tránh uống sữa đậu nành và ăn đậu phụ khi bé bị chàm sữa.

*Nội tạng động vật*
Loại thực phẩm này có thể chứa các chất gây dị ứng, gây kích ứng hệ miễn dịch của trẻ, làm trầm trọng thêm những dấu hiệu chàm sữa trên da bé.
*6.  Đưa bé đi khám bác sĩ*
Mẹ nên đưa bé đi khám bác sĩ khi nhận thấy các triệu chứng của chàm sữa cứ lặp đi lặp trong thời gian dài, hoặc có dấu hiệu xuất hiện các triệu chứng nhiễm trùng, tổn thương da nghiêm trọng để được tư vấn và trị chàm sữa sớm nhất cho con.
*Lưu ý khi bé bị chàm sữa để tránh khó chịu*
Bệnh chàm sữa sẽ gây ra tình trạng da bé rất ngứa ngáy và khó chịu, bé sẽ dùng tay gãi lên da hoặc chà mặt vào gối cho đỡ ngứa. Cha mẹ cần lưu tâm và hạn chế tình trạng này bởi nếu bé gãi sẽ khiến vùng da bị chàm sữa trầy xước, nhiễm trùng, bội nhiễm, làm tình trạng bệnh của bé càng trầm trọng hơn.
Các mẹ cần giữ vệ sinh tay cho bé sạch sẽ cũng như giữ không gian sống cho bé thật thoải mái, phòng nhiệt độ vừa phải và có thể dùng phun sương để làm phòng ẩm hơn.
Trên đây là giải đáp bé bị chàm sữa phải làm sao từ các chuyên gia da liễu và bác sĩ chuyên khoa. Hy vọng các mẹ sẽ có hướng điều trị kịp thời cho bé để chữa trị chàm sữa dứt điểm!


----------

